
Rich Hickey Fanclub - dudul
https://github.com/tallesl/Rich-Hickey-fanclub
======
xutopia
My favorite talk of his is Simple Made Easy:
[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy-QCon-
Lon...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy-QCon-London-2012)

~~~
hire_charts
That and Hammock Driven Development:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f84n5oFoZBc)

Both of these talks are in my top 5.

Edit (okay, here are the other 3):

* All the Little Things by Sandi Metz [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bZh5LMaSmE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bZh5LMaSmE)

* Programming is terrible—Lessons learned from a life wasted. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csyL9EC0S0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csyL9EC0S0c)

* Some talk I saw by Dan McKinley on making Data-Driven decisions. I can't find the original video, but here's a really similar one: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZOeV-S-2co](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZOeV-S-2co)

~~~
solipsism
Give us the rest, please!

~~~
hire_charts
Okay! (see above)

------
atemerev
This is why I am highly suspicious of Clojure and its fans. This is a little
too much.

Is there a Martin Odersky fanclub? Or Brendan Eich? Or Rob Pike? (OK, Rob Pike
is actually close to having one).

But this looks cult-ish to me.

~~~
coldtea
> _Is there a Martin Odersky fanclub? Or Brendan Eich? Or Rob Pike?_

No, Hickey has a fan club. Go is a cult -- and judging from the language
design, it's a "back to nature", Amish kind of affair.

~~~
jbeja
Completely agree.

